# Rheinsteig zwischen Sayn und Lahnstein



## Kaine Zait (23. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen!  

Nachdem ich jetzt den Rheinsteig von der Burg Sayn bis Leutesdorf in Süd-Nord Richtung gefahren bin, interessiert mich der Bereich zwischen Sayn und Lahnstein als nächstes. 

Meine Frage(n):
- Besser Lahnstein - Sayn (S/N) oder Sayn - Lahnstein (N/S)?
- Ist alles fahrbar? Hab in diversen threads von der Ruppertsklamm gelesen. Wie schaut´s da aus?
- Ist der Weg schon überlaufen oder gibt es irgendwo unterwegs Probleme? Sonntags mittags um 14.00 Uhr vermutlich, aber wie ist es sonst?

Irgendwer Erfahrungen? Bin dankbar um Hinweise.

Best,
ulle


----------



## s-geronimo (23. Oktober 2006)

servus,

die ruppertsklamm wirst du nicht fahren können. aber die gegend um lahnstein ist schon interessant.

richtung sayn kenne ich mich leider(!) auch nicht aus; wir wollen aber auch demnächst diese gegend erkunden.

cu
geronimo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo17 (23. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, 
um den wahrscheinlich schönsten Trail des ganzen Rheinsteigs zu fahren solltest du von Richtung Lahnstein aus fahren. Da du ansonsten den Römerturm verpasst und hochschieben kannst. Aber bitte auf dem Trail bleiben und bei schönen Wetter Sonntags in der Hauptverkehrszeit meiden.
Gruss Flo


----------



## speiche (23. Oktober 2006)

bin im sommer nord-süd gefahren und war rückblickend wahrscheinlich auch besser so. kurz vor lahnstein gibts nen ganz geilen trail. weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, welchen trail flo17 meint. schieben wirste wahrscheinlich in beiden richtungen müssen (ausser du bist uphillmässig sehr fit+uphillgeo am rad)


----------



## >Helge< (23. Oktober 2006)

...die Ruppertsklamm ist aber eigentlich bis auf ein paar "Tragepassagen" auch zum größten Teil fahrbar.
Dort wird´s alleine unter Umständenvielleicht etwas kniffelig, da man in sich diesen Passagen am Drahtseil festhalten und sein Rad ja noch irgendwie mitbekommen muss.
Hat bei uns aber trotzdem ganz gut funktioniert...


----------



## Flo17 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Trail, den du bei einer Nord-Süd Befahrung im Brexbachtal hochschieben müsstes.
http://www.trailhunter.de/gallery/cat16.html
Gruss Flo


----------



## Kaine Zait (24. Oktober 2006)

okay,

danke für die tips.  

dann werde ich die sache mal von lahnstein aus (süd-nord) angehen. wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretiert habe müsste ich ja dann die ruppertsklamm rauffahren confused: ) das scheint mir doch ein bischen tricky. gibt´s da einen anderen einstieg in den rheinsteig, ohne klamm?


----------



## Balu. (5. Mai 2008)

Kaine Zait schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt den Rheinsteig von der Burg Sayn bis Leutesdorf in Süd-Nord Richtung gefahren bin, interessiert mich der Bereich zwischen Sayn und Lahnstein als nächstes.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, ich weiß, der Thread is so alt der stinkt schon fast ... aber ich muss hier mal einhaken ...

Du bist von der Burg Sayn bis Leutesdorf gefahren ?
Ich bin den grössten Teil (von Feldkirchen bis Sayn) andersrum gefahren und hab mich die ganze Zeit gefragt ob andersrum nicht besser wäre ...

Bist du bis Leutesdorf gefahren oder auch den Teil oberhalb ?

Ich fand den teil hoch zur Edmondhütte ne Plackerei, höchstens runter fahrbar und das auch an den Stellen über Steintreppen mit Geländern äußert schwierig ... 







...vielleicht glingt uns ja mal ein Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------

